# Not good news I am gutted, follies not growing *



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hiya,

Today I went for my 4th scan, upset yes but I prepaired myself for bad news and I am pleased now I did. The con advised us that there have been no change in the size of my follies since I started my IUI journey and that he does not think that the drugs are working.      

He said that he would like me to take 2x amp of menapor again on Thursday and go back in for a scan on Friday, if by Friday there is no change then the IUI will have to be cancelled, I am gutted    

he basically said that he felt that we could try one more go of IUI on stronger drugs or IVF so I guess I'll just have to wait and see what he says on Friday but I am not expecting the news to be any different then it was today, I can't believe it - I just can't get my head around why this is happening to me. 

Has anyone else been through or had the same thing happen to them, I feel so down hearted about everything at the moment some kind words and advise would be nice.  

Emma xx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hey Emma

   lets hope that extra Menopur does the trick.....in my first cycle of IUI I had to increase the dose as follies were not growing and that extra dose did the trick....   

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Emma ~







I am sorry honey and am hoping that the extra menopur helps. Its your choice babe but I would probably go for another go on IUI before IVF.

Come and join us on the IUI Girls thread


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Sailaice

I didnt respond very well to the drugs on my first cycle but when they were upped things started to work.  dont give up yet everyone is different and its best to start on a lower dose than risk ohss.

Good Luck

Jo


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning all,

thanks for all your kind posts. I went to the clinic this morning thinking the worse and I was shocked!! that drugs have started to take effect. I only had 1 follie growing but its gone from being 5mm to 11.9mm I am well pleased   

I could not believe it I am so happy! my con advised me that I am to take 2 x amps again all over this weekend and go back for a final scan on Monday, he did say that if there is no growth change then we will have to cancel but he things that if its growing now then there is no reason why next week it will not have gown more!   

If all goes well on Monday then we could be basting either Tuesday or Wednesday next week.
I am over the moon with excitement!!

Emma xx


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

That's brilliant news Emma, good luck hun!!


----------

